# Anyone ever get this subscription?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Have any of you guys ever gotten the monthly subscription box from henny & Roo? It's like bark box but for chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oooh I will have to look because I haven't seen it. Is it more temptation?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

A pass for me.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol it's treats and stuff for your flock. And sometimes they add little gifts for you too. But yes it's more temptation lol. Speaking now of temptation guess what I picked up at tractor supply? Lmao Karen hellllpppppppppppppp me lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We need a chicken 12 step program (sigh.)
NO Chickenmommy...NOT 12 more chicks!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Dawg did u just give me permission to get 12 more chicks? Lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

You people are NOT helping me at all.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,they didn't help me,either.That's why I have an incubator full of eggs,was going to put 10 eggs in but it's almost full.Plan on getting a couple lt. Brahmas at feed store.The feed store chicks will be same age as the ones I hatch.I wasn't going to do chicks this year but everybody just had to share pictures.Thanks alot!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol gosh I really should stop enabling lol


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

little bitties


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

They are cleaned legged bantams. So I'm thinking the two in front are golden sebright and silver sebright.


----------

